# Taca airlines



## dms1709 (Jul 21, 2008)

We are planning a trip and Taca airlines has the best rates.  Has anyone used this airlines and what are your thoughts??

Thanks

Donna


----------



## Jimster (Jul 22, 2008)

*TACA*

You are in the wrong forum.  You should go to flyertalk.com under miles and more and look up what a substantial body of travelers have to say about this airline.  Personally, I have never flown them but I think the people on flyertalk can tell you better.  I do believe they were recently involved in a large crash.  That is not to say that every other airline doesn't have that problem but my recollection is that they are not well received.  Go to http://www.planecrashinfo.com/rates.htm


----------



## Canuck (Jul 22, 2008)

Flew Taca 15 years ago....it feels like 30 years ago.  Anyhow, back then they had excellent service from check in to in-flight service, extremely clean cabins and pretty good food.   This isn't much help since it was so long ago but thought I would pass it along.


----------



## CMF (Jul 22, 2008)

I flew Taca to and from Guatemala.  The whole plane smelled of Campero Chicken on the return flight    Folks from Central America love the stuff and brought buckets of chicken on the plane.  There were no problems on the flight.

Charles


----------



## Dave&Linda (Dec 14, 2008)

*TACA Is Okay*

Just thought we'd add our two cents to this old thread in case somebody else has the original question. We flew TACA from Dulles to Belize City via San Salvadore and back last month and were pleasantly surprised over the quality of the service, food, and inflight entertainment offered. All very good and everybody we dealt with from the airlines was quite pleasant. However, be prepared for a lot of people who obviously do not fly much if ever. Many people wandering around the plane while the seatbelt signs on even heading off to the WC while we were landing at Dulles and the plane was bouncing around pretty badly. Flight attendants didn't seem to really care. Oh course being able to speak Spanish would be a plus for anybody taking the airline since announcements on the ground, at least in El Salvadore and to some extent in Dulles and Belize are almost exclusively in Spanish (the Dulles desk person claimed that when announcements concern individuals they are only in Spanish.) But like the original question stated they are somewhat cheaper than other airlines on routes to Central America.


----------



## Dunk (Feb 25, 2009)

*TACA Take-A-Chance-Airline  (just kidding)*

I flew TACA from San Francisco to Belize. They are good as any US airline.


----------



## Time2fly (Mar 3, 2009)

My wife and I have a vacation home in Costa Rica and we use Taca quite frequently now that United stopped going nonstop to CR. We have not encountered any problems on our flights other than the previously mention chiken dinner fiestas and yes people do wander about the cabin at times they should'nt occasionally,   . But as far as the equipment and pilots we have not encountered any problems, matter of fact the planes we take out of LAX all see to be very new.


----------

